

Is Hardware Really Cheaper Than Humans? - silentbicycle
http://www.falvotech.com/blog/index.php?/archives/464-Is-Hardware-Really-Cheaper-Than-Humans.html

======
lsc
for something big that lasts a while, it almost always makes sense to
optimize. the problem is that usually when you write something, you don't know
if it will get big. You might write five or ten webapps that go nowhere before
you get a hit. The optimal strategy, I think, is to throw hardware at it in
the prototype stage, and then, if the program becomes popular, efficiently
rewrite the slow parts as you grow.

